# I may have to break down and do it...



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Get Cricket cut short...I can't keep up with the mats. She's such a doll...she lets me try to get them out, and she's very patient, but they are showing up daily!! It doesn't help that the gigantic cypress tree in the yard leaves all those leaves that get tangled up in her fur either. I LOVE her long, but it seems like the only time we spend together is with the detangling comb! 

Maybe it would just be easier to cut her shorter now, and start from scratch??


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Kim, how old is Cricket? If she is blowing coat, it might be easier to shave and start from scratch. Once her adult coat is in, it should be easier to maintain. They still get mats, but they can be kept under control more easily.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

That is what we had to do to Seamus!! Look is not my fav -But comes back GREAT and no mats for almost a year! Just had to do it again, as the pool and outdoor play took its toll this summer!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I had to do it with Kodi when he was 6.5-7 mos old. I didn't have to do it with Shelby because I think I was better prepared for it. And Shelby went through blowing coat at about 10 mos. They are 2yrs and 3yrs and it is much easier now, and they are both in long coats.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think I would have had to do it this year, but my groomer had gone out of town then NEVER came back!!!!!!!!! So he went too long at the worse possible time!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I compromised with Izzy. Thanks to Leeann's suggestion. I had her chest and belly shaved, it really helped with the knots. It seems like it's getting better (I don't want to jinx myself). She still gets them behind her ears but it seems easier. Last week my CC pinbrush and staggered comb came in which are wonderful so that helps too.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cricket is 10 months old. I guess it is the blowing coat stage, because before this, it was so easy to manage. Luckily (I guess), I live in a rather warm climate, so she won't get too cold with short hair.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you have 2 shih tzus to maintain also??? Moxie is 10 months and I am determined to make it through the blowing coat stage. He is my only dog, though. Everyday he puts up with me. I try to be very gentle, take my time.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I keep Gryff in a puppy cut all the time. I tried growing him out longer, but he got such awful mats when his coat changed that I had to have him shaved down to nothing. Don't wait for that to happen! Get him cut short now and save yourself the embarrassment of having a naked dog!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

moxie said:


> Do you have 2 shih tzus to maintain also??? Moxie is 10 months and I am determined to make it through the blowing coat stage. He is my only dog, though. Everyday he puts up with me. I try to be very gentle, take my time.


Yeah...I keep the tzus short, but their fur doesn't matt easily even when I grow it out a bit. The tzus' fur is coarser.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I resisted cutting Eddie for 2 years and broke down last summer. I found out that he became even more of a love sponge because he enjoyed my body heat instead of sprawling on the tile floor to cool off! I cut him in a close puppy cut this spring and his coat length in this picture (the black & tan dog) is his summer growth. I think he looks even cuter than he did in his full coat!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

If you do decide to cut Cricket...and I'm who likes my hav in a long coat but know it can be a bother for many dogs and people...check out Katie's pix of her gang, I think Emmy? She has her gals cut shorter, but they still look like havs.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Salsa is 10 months old too. I started getting her cut when she was about 7 months old and I'm keeping her at about 1.5 to 2 inches. She doesn't seem to get the great big mats anymore, but there's still lots of little ones and I still have to brush and comb her everyday. I'm going to get one more trim in November and then try to let her grow longer for the winter. Hopefully we'll be through the worst of it by then.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

I loved Oliver's long coat, but I can say, I wish I had gone ahead and cut him short during his blowing coat stage. I struggled through it without cutting him, but by the time it was over, his coat was damaged and not all that pretty. Finally, when he was just past a year, I broke down and had him cut into a puppy cut. Honestly, I don't think it's quite as cute as when it was long, but he's SOOO much happier now that I don't have to go through the daily torture of combing out a thousand mats. I wish I had done it SOONER. In my opinion, it's not worth it to put them through it if they are having a bad time of the blowing coat. They're still pretty darn cute short and it grows back. Even if you struggle through it, it might be so damaged by the time she is through blowing coat that you will have it cut anyway. Good luck whatever you decide! Cricket will be darling short or long.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I cut Nigel down to 3/4 inches when he was blowing coat and we were both happy I did. It has been growing out since July and the brushing sessions go much faster and smoother.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Veery good point about the damage from daily car at this stage. Even the no tangle elastics are very rough on the silky hair.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Kim~
Miley just turned 9 months, and has some awful matts. As much as I hated to do it, I just made an appt yesterday to have her hair cut on Thursday. I think she looks cuter with a longer coat, but there's no way I'm going to get all those mats out. Especially around her neck. I am going to buy a rolled leather collar though, to help keep the neck matts under control. I'm going to tell the groomer to keep as much length as she can. Not sure how she will turn out, but alas...it will grow! My only consolation is someday she'll be past this "blowing coat" stage, and it will be easier to keep her coat longer.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Kim, I have been able to keep Cocotini's coat long, but her hair is so soft and silky it doesn't seem to mat much. She will be 1 year old Nov 7th. Mindy, on the other hand, while she is not a hav she looks similar and I do have her clipped into a 2 to 3 inch puppy cut- but I tell the groomer to keep her head hair long (and her tail)- I think that makes alot of difference. Mindy is the dog in my avatar. Post a pic when you're finished with her new "do"! Jocelyn


----------



## V0n (Oct 31, 2008)

*I finally gave in too*

It took me doing the tangle tango with my sweet Bentley for 14 months before I gave in and took him in to get a puppy cut and all the mats out. :yield: I think he is happier and I know I am!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I want Henry's hair longer.
I brought him to the groomer today, and he came out wonderful! However he is still growing his hair out (from the terrible mats in the summer).
Anyway, the groomer said he should come back in 3-weeks and that it might be time to cut some down.

It's not long enough yet! I really want that flowing look you know.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm holding out on trimming Max down, too. I'm retired, so it's not hard for me to keep the matts down with daily combing. I love the long flowy hair and he doesn't object to being combed. I've noticed, though, that he buddies up with my DH when he is home. hmmm...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I have to keep Marble in a puppy cut. I love the longer hair, but he gets matts every day. He also hates getting brushed if it involves combing out tangles.


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

*I Guess I am really New at this*

When deciding on what breed to get, the Havanese really caught my eye. I did study them for almost a year before buying Tiger.

In the past I have had a Cocker, 3 Schnuazers(sp?), Great Pyranese & a Pound puppy (lab mix). Now I have a Havanese and some of the terms being used makes me think that I might need to go to a Havanese Class. Tiger is almost 11 mo. I want to let his hair grow long and up to this point, I have been able to keep up with it. We did have him trimed down to a Puppy cut this summer, (My groomer talked me into it because she thought he would feel better in the heat...not because of grooming problems) but he lost all of his dark color on his back. I really want that color back and the only way I think is to let it grow. It is coming back but it going to take some time.

Now what is the meaning of "Blowing Coat" have I already experienced it or do I have something to look forward to? In some shows I have seen the Havs coat in Locks, how do they do that? Again, I am trying to learn.

Note: I did really research the breed and the breeders before buying Tiger, I do feel I have a good/quality/healthy dog, though hes not for showing, I believe slightly too big for the standards. But he is what I was wanting. So, clue me in on the grooming Jargin for a Havanese. So I dont feel like a total...?

I put the pics to show how he has changed colors after we gave him a puppy cut. the 1st 2 pics are in April; next 2 are in June & July; and the last is now. He has changed color so much I wonder if I have the same dog that I brought home in March. Hes a Color-O-Omiter. I really hoped he would keep the dark color. Sara


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Is Tiger a sable? I just read this today...
"NOTE: If you put a sable dog in a puppy clip, you will cut off the black tipping and it will not grow back, except perhaps on the ears. Brindle would grow the color back since that is the color of the hair all the way through. There are varying degrees of sable tipping and some will keep more of the black tipping than others. Often only the black tipping on the ears remains as the dog grows older. With Brindle, while the base colors may lighten significantly, the colored hairs will remain throughout the body and not just on the ears." http://excelsiorshavanesepuppies.com/html/havanese_colors.html


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

here is my favorite thread on blowing coat...lots of good infor

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=38&highlight=blowing+coat


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sarah,
Another tip is that Havanese were bred for the hot climate in Cuba. Because of this, and they have hair and not fur, they are supposed to do well in warm climates, not cold, so your puppy didn't need to be clipped in the summer for his comfort. Actually, you'll read on the Forum that they will much more likely need a coat for the cold than have problems getting hot.

There are a lot of really good posts here. You can use the "Search" button, enter in a term you don't know, or subject, and it works really well. It took me quite awhile to figure that out.

Tiger's coat probably won't get the dark color back--actually, they usually get lighter in color as they get older, too. Not always, but it is more common.

Sheri and Tucker

P.S. Cute pictures of Tiger! Have you read about line brushing yet? Search for it, if not.


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

*What Color Will Tiger Be?*



karlabythec said:


> Is Tiger a sable? I just read this today...
> "NOTE: If you put a sable dog in a puppy clip, you will cut off the black tipping and it will not grow back, except perhaps on the ears. Brindle would grow the color back since that is the color of the hair all the way through. There are varying degrees of sable tipping and some will keep more of the black tipping than others. Often only the black tipping on the ears remains as the dog grows older. With Brindle, while the base colors may lighten significantly, the colored hairs will remain throughout the body and not just on the ears." http://excelsiorshavanesepuppies.com/html/havanese_colors.html


Yes, his papers do say Red Sable. But if you look at his back really close, you can see the dark is actually a complete hair that does go to his skin. But there are very few of those hairs. Right now he looks dirty on his back but its actually the darkness coming back. I think?


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a sweet and beautiful Havanses she is 11 months old and had to have her cliped...I want to let it grow out but she gives me problems with brushing... I see someone mentioned and certain comb and brush... where do I get them. Has anyone down cording on their Havanese? I was wondering if that is a good choice. Helene


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

My Lizzy is white and silver and had black tips now I find out that the black tips won't come back after I did her puppy cut....want to kick myself....Helene


----------



## Tigers Mommy (Nov 7, 2008)

*Tigers Coloring*



Sheri said:


> Sarah,
> Another tip is that Havanese were bred for the hot climate in Cuba. Because of this, and they have hair and not fur, they are supposed to do well in warm climates, not cold, so your puppy didn't need to be clipped in the summer for his comfort. Actually, you'll read on the Forum that they will much more likely need a coat for the cold than have problems getting hot.
> 
> There are a lot of really good posts here. You can use the "Search" button, enter in a term you don't know, or subject, and it works really well. It took me quite awhile to figure that out.
> ...


----------

